# Excellent after sales service from Hymer



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

We have just returned from a 6 week tour of Germany, which included snow and zero degree and sun at 33 deg  
Anyway, we called it at the Hymer factory, just to have a little moan about a couple of things  
To my surprise, as our Hymer is a grey import, Hymer said, we will do that and put it right, however they apologised, as we would have to wait a full week as the factory was on a holiday shut down. The service section was open, but our van needed to go into the factory.
So we explored the local area (within about 100km) and returned for the rectification one week later. 0730hrs on the dot, our Hymer was collected and returned at the end of the day!
What excellent service  
On the strength of our experience, we would seriously consider another Hymer.
No waiting weeks, or even months, no fob offs, and to be honest, I only called in to moan and never expected them to do anything


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Excellent Grath. We called there, took a look at the entrance price to the muesum and chickened out of the factory. Do you mind me asking how old is yours? And do you think that it made a difference?

I've got a couple of niggles that I've not been able to get fixed here but mine is 8 years old  

Dick


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

Glandwr said:


> Excellent Grath. We called there, took a look at the entrance price to the muesum and chickened out of the factory. Do you mind me asking how old is yours? And do you think that it made a difference?
> 
> I've got a couple of niggles that I've not been able to get fixed here but mine is 8 years old
> 
> Dick


Hi Dick, we also did not visit the museum, we spent the money on a nice lunch instead  
Our Exsis is only19 months old and Hymer say it is still in warranty, although, I pointed out that I doubt UK dealers would agree. Grey import, bottom of the list, they also said, that if I had warranty problems with UK dealers, that I should email Hymer 
Had our van been over two years old, it would probably have been a different matter! 
But they did not try to avoid the warranty issue, unlike some UK dealers.


----------



## zoro (May 1, 2005)

It's a pity it takes them a long time to respond to e-mails.
I sent them one on 11th June and still have not had a reply!!

Steve


----------



## valphil (Sep 5, 2012)

do you think my 93 b534 will still be in warranty


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

zoro said:


> It's a pity it takes them a long time to respond to e-mails.
> I sent them one on 11th June and still have not had a reply!!
> 
> Steve


Just after I purchased my Hymer,I telephoned the Hymer factory with a small query. I got the wrong number and got a different Hymer factory which was non m/h related 
They said they would get the Hymer M/H factory to call me back, but as it was near to lunch time I would have to wait a couple of hours. 
Within two hours, I received the call  
I have called UK dealers when I was interested in buying a van and they never returned calls  Ever likely they loose out!


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

zoro said:


> It's a pity it takes them a long time to respond to e-mails.
> I sent them one on 11th June and still have not had a reply!!
> 
> Steve


Good afternoon Steve,

Hymer are an excellent company to deal with, whose customer service and systems far exceed those offered by most other manufacturers. Their customer service teams are supporting markets all over the world as far as Japan etc so I expect they get inundated with emails. I was working through several enquiries last week, I started at 10:30pm and didn't finish until past midnight and I didn't even get to ten, you'd be suprised how time consuming they can be so I don't envy the task the team at Hymer have.

In case I can assist, what was your enquiry?

Regards,
Chris


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Grath said:


> Glandwr said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent Grath. We called there, took a look at the entrance price to the muesum and chickened out of the factory. Do you mind me asking how old is yours? And do you think that it made a difference?
> ...


Good evening Grath,

Hymer have confirmed that their dealer network is able to undertake warranty work for all Hymer motorhomes, irrespective of where it was purchased. It is however at the discretion of the dealer whether they wish to undertake this work as Hymer can not force them to do it.

I am pretty certain Paul Kershaw confirmed this in a recent post too.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

premiermotorhomes said:


> Grath said:
> 
> 
> > Glandwr said:
> ...


Good morning Chris.
I believe your dealer ship is one of the better ones, but far too many other dealers and other manufacturers, try to get out of warranty claims and many of the the ones that don't, will take a long time to sort things out and fudge on the subject.
Again, I must say, I was extremely happy with the service I received from Hymer


----------



## premiermotorhomes (Feb 13, 2008)

Good morning Grath, 

I can add that my experience of Hymer is excellent, and I have a great relationship with my colleague Elisa in the Hymer parts department. She is very helpful, and always prompt in responding to my enquiries, her fastest response yet is five minutes  but I won't be regularly holding her to this :lol: as most enquiries are responded to the same day which I'm quite happy with.

Regards,
Chris


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

Very nice to hear thjs sort of feedback, it gives potential buyers a lot more confidence on the product, especially when you are looking at a very high purchase price.

Peter


----------

